# Are you a fisherman, or a banker?



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess this is rather famous, though I just stumbled across it...

Unfortunately, I know too many who can't even see what this is trying to say...they are to focused on wanting to get ahead.

Me, I'm more the fisherman type...though I found even fishing to be too much work to suit me.



The Parable of the Mexican Fisherman and the Banker

An American investment banker was taking a much-needed vacation in a small coastal Mexican village when a small boat with just one fisherman docked. The boat had several large, fresh fish in it.

The investment banker was impressed by the quality of the fish and asked the Mexican how long it took to catch them. The Mexican replied, “Only a little while.” The banker then asked why he didn’t stay out longer and catch more fish?

The Mexican fisherman replied he had enough to support his family’s immediate needs.

The American then asked “But what do you do with the rest of your time?”

The Mexican fisherman replied, “I sleep late, fish a little, play with my children, take siesta with my wife, stroll into the village each evening where I sip wine and play guitar with my amigos: I have a full and busy life, señor.”

The investment banker scoffed, “I am an Ivy League MBA, and I could help you. You could spend more time fishing and with the proceeds buy a bigger boat, and with the proceeds from the bigger boat you could buy several boats until eventually you would have a whole fleet of fishing boats. Instead of selling your catch to the middleman you could sell directly to the processor, eventually opening your own cannery. You could control the product, processing and distribution.”

Then he added, “Of course, you would need to leave this small coastal fishing village and move to Mexico City where you would run your growing enterprise.”

The Mexican fisherman asked, “But señor, how long will this all take?”

To which the American replied, “15-20 years.”

“But what then?” asked the Mexican.

The American laughed and said, “That’s the best part. When the time is right you would announce an IPO and sell your company stock to the public and become very rich. You could make millions.”

“Millions, señor? Then what?”

To which the investment banker replied, “Then you would retire. You could move to a small coastal fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids, take siesta with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings where you could sip wine and play your guitar with your amigos.”



I wonder how many people who are bankers realize that in 15-20 years, their kids are grown, their friends have moved on and they are probably divorced...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Has anyone on their death bed, ever whispered the final words........"I am really going to miss my job or my money".

What I have noticed since retirement........is that most retirees are the same, regardless what they did for a living.

Brain surgeons.....who didn't have time to talk about fishing when they were working.........can talk for hours with a hobo sitting on a dock.

CEOs and high level managers..........get wobbly knees and wrinkly skin..........just like everyone else.

Who was "important" then........isn't "important" anymore. 

When I read the news.......the celebrities and beautiful people of my day, are dropping away.......old and almost forgotten.

That is one thing that many overly ambitious young people don't understand.

They aren't THAT important to a company. Never were and never will be.

The company managed fine before they got there and will manage fine after they are gone. 

So.......don't sell your soul to the company. If you do........then you care a lot more than they ever will.

We are ants.........just ants, living with billions of other ants.

Is one ant more significant than another.........in the big scheme of things?

Just some advice for young people..........live a little........you won't regret it.

Time......... is the most valuable possession we have.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

My inlaws have a hard time with us...they don't know what we do, or how we manage...they came from professional fields, their friends were the same...

It's funny watching them try to explain what we do for a living to other people...they really don't have a clue and often say vague things...what really baffles them, and I don't think they really accept, is that we actually did very well financially at the same time as never really seeming to work...

I remember about a month ago, they dropped by unexpectedly around dinner time...they didn't want to impose, but I asked if they wanted to stay for dinner since I had plenty anyway...

They asked what we were having, and I said I'd just pulled out some stuff that I had in the house and we were having steak and lobster...they thought I was kidding. What really made them shake their heads, even with the extra people, we had plenty for everyone.

Since we don't have "real" jobs, we've always been looked down upon...days like that just don't fit the picture they have in their minds...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

That's funny...........people always try to figure out what everyone else is doing...........and how in the world can they afford that......LOL

I remember one time when a bunch of us were in our late 20s and played on a recreational hockey team together.

One of the guys always looked like a bum and never seemed to have much money to go out for beers after the games.

While we were sitting around having some beers and he wasn't there, some of the guys suggested maybe he couldn't really afford the cost to play and we should all chip in and help him out. We all kind of agreed that if it came to that..........we would help out.

Sometime during the season, the guy stands up in the dressing room and announces he was going to have a party on a certain date and everyone was invited.

He said it was a "mortgage burning" party..............and you could have heard a pin drop..............

You just never know..........


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't look wealthy, my clothes are comfortable, my car goes forwards and backwards and stops when I hit the breaks...

But we're both at home all the time with the kids, I volunteer for 90% of the field trips, at least one of us is at every sporting/event they have.

I can drop everything at any moment if required, and I can take a nap when I need one.

Now, I can't travel around the world, or blow a lot of money on frivolous things...but I think that's more a mental thing, especially after being completely broke for years...

In contrast, a friend of mine talks about the day when he can retire so he can start enjoying life...yes, 65+ is the time to start living it up...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Well............like you said about the money obsessed banker.

His kids will grow up and not even know their dad. He will miss the best years....the ones before they don't want to hang around with mom and dad anymore.

When kids are young............dad is their hero and mom their saint.

Too many people don't understand the kids don't want new clothes, new toys, new electronics..........as much as they want their parents time.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

I love this story! It made me question myself; am I a fisherman or a banker?

Personally, I like to think I'm very balanced. I work 40 hours a week, but I make my own schedule. While I choose to save/invest aggressively for the future, I travel frequently. Even with my busy schedule I always make time for friends/family. My job was my priority starting out, but I quickly realized the importance of having a healthy/happy personal life and have adjusted. I think the key is to find a balance that suits your needs and makes you happy as I see value in both; regardless if that means owning a $500 car or splurging on high fashion.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

As I've said many times over the years..."The only reason I started working* in the first place was so that I could stop".

(*Other than eating, or sleeping indoors, that is.)


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

sags said:


> Has anyone on their death bed, ever whispered the final words........"I am really going to miss my job or my money".
> 
> What I have noticed since retirement........is that most retirees are the same, regardless what they did for a living.
> 
> ...


I've always said that time is the ONLY possession we really have.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

indexxx said:


> I've always said that time is the ONLY possession we really have.


(Speaking of time...isn't it about time you posted your Namibia pics? :wink: )


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Good stories and thoughts as I sit here at the airport with my wife and kids heading away for two weeks in the sun. Then home for four weeks before leaving again.

I would like to think I am like a fishing banker. Still focussed on making money and setting us up for a healthy financial future but taking tons of time to be with my kids and haven't missed a thing since they were born.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I definitely used to be the banker, and have to say my whole family is. I am definitely a type A over acheiver. The thought of being in a small, slow quiet town, and fishing stresses me out.

However, the difference I have from the banker is that he doesn't have same end goal. I think I am very clear in why I work, and I am happy doing in. I find the fisherman in the story though happy up motivating for me. It's okay that he wants to sit around, play guitars with friend, spend time with family, and fish. Those things don't cost much, and that is great that he has found something that makes him happy.

I on the other hand, want to be afford to travel the world with my family, go out with my friends and if they go somewhere more expensive be able to afford it, pay for activities for my kids, especially their schooling, donate financially to worthy causes.... All of these things take money....

Though I tend to be more the banker, I consider myself happy and blessed. I enjoy my work, I actually get to make a difference, it provides me flexibility, I can volunteer on the most important field trips during the day, and find time at night to volunteer, I lead both the troops from my kids Girl Guides, and pay for a lot of the supplies if the unit is short on cash, because I am so busy, I do have to oay more for things like child are and maintaining my house, but that frees up more time with my family.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

My wife and I are really starting to re-evaluate our lives....

Your comment sags: "Is one ant more significant than another.........in the big scheme of things?"

We both know this answer....

Time can be our greatest friend and enemy on this earth.. My wife and I are talking weekly, how to get out of the rat race. It may come down to selling our house in another 5-10 years, taking the proceeds, investing it and simply renting and travelling when and if we please. It's not that far away. Our problem is, we don't want to wait 5-10 years....

The more we think about being free, the harder it is to walk into work on Monday morning.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Why do you assume the fisherman has to be broke? When I started my own company, I worked quite hard...until I got hurt.

Once I got hurt, I was unable to work for several years...and got very poor. So, you could say the banker's life lead me to poverty. 

While I was injured, I taught myself investing...though I'd dabbled in it before. I'm a buy and hold investor in both real estate and stocks, so I don't spend a lot of time "working" on either. Once I started investing, my life changed very quickly as far as net worth went, and I far surpassed my banker years...though I still have my businesses, I rarely work at them. I was forced into early retirement in a way.

In a way, being forced to be a fisherman, made me a better banker.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> I definitely used to be the banker, and have to say my whole family is. I am definitely a type A over acheiver. The thought of being in a small, slow quiet town, and fishing stresses me out.
> 
> However, the difference I have from the banker is that he doesn't have same end goal. I think I am very clear in why I work, and I am happy doing in. I find the fisherman in the story though happy up motivating for me. It's okay that he wants to sit around, play guitars with friend, spend time with family, and fish. Those things don't cost much, and that is great that he has found something that makes him happy.
> 
> ...


I like this. I'm less of the typical Type A than PA describes, but I would also not be happy fishing all day. I think my job is important and meaningful to society. It also affords me flexibility to give back to my community or to be with family, but it required bursts of intense activity at times where much of my waking hours was spent on work. Now I can see in the future I will be taking on similar projects again because they have meaning. Money/advancement will be secondary. That said, there will be a time later to go fishing!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> Why do you assume the fisherman has to be broke? When I started my own company, I worked quite hard...until I got hurt.
> 
> Once I got hurt, I was unable to work for several years...and got very poor. So, you could say the banker's life lead me to poverty.
> 
> ...


I didn't assume the fisherman was broke, but just by reading the story if there was no indication that the person was anything other than a fisherman, I took the story to be a face value. It didn't say that the Mexican fisherman had investments to draw on, or an alternatively life, it was posed he is a simple fisherman enjoying his simple life. I assumed riches were not of importance. 

I think the story is about perspective. The fisherman knows what kind of life would make him happy, it is a simple life, and he is living the life he wants. The banker is focused on the money, but not what he really wants because he doesn't really knows and lost perspective.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

My Own Advisor said:


> Time can be our greatest friend and enemy on this earth..


Chronologically, aging is insidiously exponential......our current mantra is "The clock is ticking".


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

plugging you know how i admire you, you've always maintained the highest standard of good work ethic & at the same time you've always doted on your little girls & your family ...

the ones i worry about are 2 working parents with children. I've always thought the employment standard should be 4-day work weeks at full pay, parents need a minimum of 3 days off per week to take care of family. Non-parents would also benefit, of course.

quite often now i meet parents who work 10-hour shifts in order to pack a work week into 4 or even 3 days. Two parents who are able to do this could - theoretically speaking - manage to always be home for the kids 24/7. It's still too difficult to set up, employers still need to change radically imho.


----------



## moisimplementmoi (Oct 20, 2014)

clearly a fisherman, as i contemplate selling everything and hitting the meandering road.... again.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

When I read this tale it always makes me question what I am doing with my life up in Fort McMurray...

Then of course reality bites (heh).

There is very little work, especially for a young person, that both pays well and only requires you to work 10-20 hours/week. The fisherman, who lives the good and simple life by ostensibly spending just a couple hours/day fishing is working one of these miraculous jobs it seems... let's look at the numbers...

You live in a small home, are frugal, have no expensive habits. You live quite comfortably and happily on $2000/month. At minimum wage (a "fishing" type job), you need to work 55 hours per week just to get by (after paying your taxes and CPP/EI don't forget). At $20/hour, a respectable wage, you work 30 hours per week. You need to make $40/hour get yourself down to the elusive 3 hours per day - 5 days per week fishing schedule.

Then there's my second beef with this fable: The man is fishing, a symbol of "leisurely self sustainment" for the rich western reader. Is the act of fishing such a glorious pastime for the fisherman? Not only has the man been fishing every single day for many years, over and over... the big catch (heh), that the rich western reader must remember, is that the fisherman in the tale *MUST* fish. Something that you do every day, over and over, that you must do... sound an awful lot like work.

And my final concern with the story... I think for every reader who takes home the healthy message of: "Don't work excessively hard, live simply and cheaply to reduce stress, enjoy what you do" there are 2 or 3 whose interpretation is: "Don't try too hard - it's not worth it, money isn't that important, don't worry about retirement - you'll get by somehow".

Overall though a very nice story as long as you realize it's limitation and are taking away the right message.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

To each their own. I do not get the boring hand holding of watching your kids play sports. Why not car pool dropping them off let them do their own giving you time to do your own thing. There is x amount of time period meaning you only have so much time with kids. Instead of watching them play if I had kids I would rather join in & play sports instead of using the limited time watching them play.

When I was a kid most kids in the neigherbourhood did not belong to all these high cost organized sports they were more creative & would play hockey, baseball, soccer, hid & seek, tag whatever without paying the high fees. Often adults would join in making it more fun for everyone. Now days I see the complete opposite kids only play if the responsibility organizing the game is done by adults helping to make them more dependent instead of independent. Adults now have to work more hours to cover the cost of the fees in the organized sports, then they spend time watching. I think the old way was just more practical.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Just to take the 'other' side for a moment....just because someone is a 'banker'(funny because in the construction industry we always joke about someone who works bankers hours Ie:9-5 lol-not many)does not automatically mean said is 'unhappy' 
I think society loves to put people in boxes and it is always 'either'/'or' forgetting about the shades of grey!!!
compete with one's self
the reality is people seldom don't think/care or have any emotion towards others but themself's 
'a truly strong person does not need the approval o others anymore than a lion needs the approval of the sheep'
this subject is more about self worth imo (nothing to do with money)
besides you can't control what other's think anyways!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Plugging Along said:


> I didn't assume the fisherman was broke, but just by reading the story if there was no indication that the person was anything other than a fisherman, I took the story to be a face value. It didn't say that the Mexican fisherman had investments to draw on, or an alternatively life, it was posed he is a simple fisherman enjoying his simple life. I assumed riches were not of importance.
> 
> I think the story is about perspective. The fisherman knows what kind of life would make him happy, it is a simple life, and he is living the life he wants. The banker is focused on the money, but not what he really wants because he doesn't really knows and lost perspective.


From the previous comment above this, I wonder why you think he fishes all day, it doesn't say that...he fished until he had what he needed...

I also think you missed the idea that the banker was working to get what the fisherman already had.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I find it interesting how many people, especially on this board, seem stuck to the idea that working is the only way to make money.

I've seen people recommend the wealthy barber returns, or other books, which also supports this idea...

Passive income is the way to financial freedom and living the life you choose.

As many point out, there are only so many hours in the day, which will cap your earning potential. However, if you are not the limiting factor in income generation, then your earning potential is limitless...

Many people have criticized only making a few hundred dollars in profit from rentals, but when you get a bunch, that can turn into thousands...when you start getting dividends, it may not be a lot, but good companies grow them...no one likes to invest when the markets are down...preferring to get in at the top...

Too many people take the short term view, and the narrow view. We are raised thinking we need a paycheque. I know people who think working, winning a lottery, or finding money are the only ways to get any.

I'm trying to teach my kids that paycheques are nice, but if they can find other ways (legal of course) to make money, I'd be prouder. They all have very strong work ethics, but if they never HAD to work, I'd consider myself a success. 

It's the same with sports...you don't have to put them in organized one, and you also don't have to watch from the sidelines...I'm very involved with the organized sports on field...but we also race "boats" in the gutters during spring runoff. 

Life is what you make it to be, unless you let life make you be something you don't want to be.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In my Mexico. when a fisherman is blessed with a hot zone, he will catch fish until he can feed his community. It is a unique form of Mexican socialism. They don't have freezers. 

When he hits a dry zone, he relies on his community to eat. It is an admirable society and the exact opposite of the ME society.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I've done four distinct things with my working career and none of them are perfect. Luckily, I need something to do with my time and these fill that time. 

I got a trade and worked 7-3:30 for 8 years. It was an okay job, the work/life balance was pretty decent as I had lots of time on evenings and weekends 

Started my own business with the trade. This was originally to fill the time in my evenings and weekends because I don't have kids or much else I need to do. I quickly found out it was more of the same as my day job, but with more headache. I still do it for knowledge and experience, but after all the legal aspects such as licenses and insurance it costs me more to run than I make. Yes I could do it full time but I have higher priorities right now. 

I started a skateboard/street wear company with a friend. The product is his passion, the business is mine and we both find it fun. So far it is a ton or work and costs a ton of money and makes little money. You never know though, and I'll keep it going as long as it seems to have potential. 

I moved into an engineering firm for my day job. This job is more along the lines of my potential career path, assuming I continue to work for the man. The hours are 8-5 but usually run longer. My life was upheaved immensely by the change but so far I enjoy it immensely. 

Between these four things I've learned that:
(1) I need to earn a wage of around $30/hr to work part time and make enough to cover the basics. 
(2) Any job I've found that pays $30+/hr is a full time position. 
(3) Any job that allows me to work 20-30 hours a week pays under $20/hr. I may be able to get more training in order to suit a position, but nothing that utilizes any skills I have will let me earn my $30-40/hr and work part time. 

I've learned that in our society, being a fisherman isn't like what the story describes. I can't simply catch my three fish and go home. I also need to first have a business license, insurance, etc. I also need to catch enough fish to cover all the requirements to make my fishing legal. More or less, by the time I've done that I'm working full time anyway. 

It's not as simple as being the fisherman or the banker. I would say 99 takes out of a hundred, the fisherman are working full time for the banker, who is likely, but not necessarily working full time as well. 

Maybe it can be done, but it's not the norm, and it is definitely exceedingly difficult.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Jcgd,

You say you tried different things but, to my eyes, you are only rearranging the deck chairs.

If you start a business and do all the work, you are still basically an employee.

Where business makes sense is when you hire other people to do the work and profit from them without working. If you can make $5/hour from six employees, you get $30/hour for yourself...

Owning a company and running a business aren't the same thing. 

Just like people who say they are "diversified", but are still only invested in stocks and bonds. To me, being diversified means owning real estate, stocks, bonds, and businesses...

As I said before, people aren't trained to think like this...we are trained to be employees...and buy a balanced set of mutual funds.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> plugging you know how i admire you, you've always maintained the highest standard of good work ethic & at the same time you've always doted on your little girls & your family ...
> 
> the ones i worry about are 2 working parents with children. I've always thought the employment standard should be 4-day work weeks at full pay, parents need a minimum of 3 days off per week to take care of family. Non-parents would also benefit, of course.
> 
> quite often now i meet parents who work 10-hour shifts in order to pack a work week into 4 or even 3 days. Two parents who are able to do this could - theoretically speaking - manage to always be home for the kids 24/7. It's still too difficult to set up, employers still need to change radically imho.


It is definitely a huge juggling. I know my older siblings both had a stay at home parent, and my nieces and nephews are fantastic. It can be really tough, as both my spouse and I work full time, and it also contract part time 'for fun', so we have 3 full time jobs between the two of us. I have had to really evaluate our situation to try and find balance, and took a more flexible, but lower paying job. I could make much more money than I do now, but in that sense I am like the fisherman and realize I have enough money for what I want. We are not home always for drop off and pick up for school, but are always their for all field trips and school events. After school, we made the choice not to put them in too many activities but are involved in all of them. I have them come along with me on my other errands and we make a life lesson. We are not their physically 7/24 but I think that's okay too, it gives them a little independence. We both also know that if our kids ever need us, we are available 7/24 which is little different than being 7/24. I do agree, we have a pretty good arrangement but we have to pay a premium to child are to get that flexibility, and for us it is worth it. 

One thing I have learned about this, is making sure that we are really clear in what our priorities are ahead of time, then you don't end up like the banker giving up things to have what they always could have. When I was pregnant, we sat and wrote our values, and mission for our family. This has been a road map for me when life gets hectic and I temporarily loose myself. This also helps me make decisions like employment. Most employers aren't going to be that flexible so I think it also up to us to know what we want to ask for it. 




lonewolf said:


> To each their own. I do not get the boring hand holding of watching your kids play sports. Why not car pool dropping them off let them do their own giving you time to do your own thing. There is x amount of time period meaning you only have so much time with kids. Instead of watching them play *if I had kids* I would rather join in & play sports instead of using the limited time watching them play.
> 
> When I was a kid most kids in the neigherbourhood did not belong to all these high cost organized sports they were more creative & would play hockey, baseball, soccer, hid & seek, tag whatever without paying the high fees. Often adults would join in making it more fun for everyone. Now days I see the complete opposite kids only play if the responsibility organizing the game is done by adults helping to make them more dependent instead of independent. Adults now have to work more hours to cover the cost of the fees in the organized sports, then they spend time watching. I think the old way was just more practical.


I think the if I had kids says it all.... I played a ton of sports as a kid, and not once did my parents watch, I would have lived that. Watching your kids achieve something that THEY are proud of and having them run up to and say. 'Did you see that...' Shows support, and that you shared in their accomplishment. Organized sports isn't a substitution for not getting involved, I volunteered at soccer. Kids do need a combination of organized and free play. My kids right now are outside building a snow man, and it am letting them fight out to see if playing dodge ball with the snow man is a good idea. There are some parents that actually play with their kids so much, that the kids loose any free thinking. 

Again, I think this is a question about balance. 



Just a Guy said:


> From the previous comment above this, I wonder why you think he fishes all day, it doesn't say that...he fished until he had what he needed...
> 
> I also think you missed the idea that the banker was working to get what the fisherman already had.


No, i didn't miss that at all. I didn't ever mention he fished all day, I said he had a simple life and that the life he wanted. I said its about perspective, if the banker really wanted to have what the fisherman wanted, and didn't see it, then he didn't have his perspective right. I think it was you that assumed I thought he was broke or wished all day. I have a couple of rhetorical questions.... What happens of the fisherman decides to never fish again and gets hurt and cannot fish again, is he still as happy? Also, what if the banker doesn't want to fish and live in a small town, then is the lesson in here different. It is a nice story about knowing what you want and recognizing what you have. 

I know I don't want to fish and live in a small village EVER, but that is me. I know what I want in life, and I know how I am getting it, and never take for granted what I do have. Isn't that a better lesson rather than trying to tell people should want less or work more? I work actually how much I want.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

@Just a Guy

Okay, I agree with you on that, but how do you get to that point without putting in the time to ramp it up in order to sustain one or three or six employees? It doesn't come free, some businesses may grow fast enough to require only one year before hiring employees, others could take five or ten years, and you are back to the banker, no?

I'm not saying it can't be done, and maybe I'm just not wired correctly to do it, but no one I have met face to face has ever went from a business concept to six employees in less than a few years. Usually they grow a business and it takes as much, or more time than full time employment. In other words, there is no free lunch.

I'm genuinely curious because you do exactly what I want to do, I'm not just arguing for the sake of arguing.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Nemo2 said:


> (Speaking of time...isn't it about time you posted your Namibia pics? :wink: )


I finally started to weed through them and am about 1/3 of the way into picking out the better ones. I shot over 160gigs so there's a lot of files... then I need to do the RAW conversions and a bit of post work in Lightroom... and then they'll be ready!! Thanks for the interest Nemo!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Just a Guy said:


> I find it interesting how many people, especially on this board, seem stuck to the idea that working is the only way to make money.
> 
> Passive income is the way to financial freedom and living the life you choose.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with what you said. We have our own business to, on top of our full time jobs, and we sub contract, we also rentals, and passive income. There is not one answer to how to make income. You seem to be scoffing at employment income. I see nothing wrong with any income as along as you it meets one needs and suits their personalities. My family is a bunch of entrepreneurs so I have respect for that, in fact family is shocked at the fact I haven't started a large company yet. 

I think a big mistake people make is not evaluating their personalities to see if they are cut out for passive income.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

jcgd said:


> I've done four distinct things with my working career ... [4th] I moved into an engineering firm for my day job. This job is more along the lines of my potential career path, assuming I continue to work for the man. The hours are 8-5 but usually run longer. My life was upheaved immensely by the change but so far I enjoy it immensely.



felicitations, this sounds like a great move.

i like the sidebar businesses, too, as long as you can keep up the energy. Somewhere i was recently reading about a small business that makes work gear & protective clothing for women workers in construction & mining? the costumes were attractive, colourful ... & expensive. They were making it pay. Just a thought ...


----------



## moisimplementmoi (Oct 20, 2014)

indexxx said:


> I finally started to weed through them and am about 1/3 of the way into picking out the better ones. I shot over 160gigs so there's a lot of files... then I need to do the RAW conversions and a bit of post work in Lightroom... and then they'll be ready!! Thanks for the interest Nemo!


oohh Namibia... count me as interested also... gorgeous country


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I always tell my son........you work for somebody and they give you money. Invest your money.......and it works for you.

Hopefully someday he will understand...........


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Just a Guy said:


> I guess this is rather famous ... The Parable of the Mexican Fisherman and the Banker



it is indeed famous. It's also fantastically fake, a fairytale rather than a story.

why would we assume that a 3rd world fisherman would be lackadaisically happy? this is another adam-in-eden-before-the-apple story? another romantic myth about how primitive man is better off? from a tradition that as long ago as the 18th century was called the Noble Savage mystique?

in reality, 3rd world fishermen are subject to horrific pressures such as weather, storms, shipwreck, El Niño, La Niña, ageing equipment, unsafe boats, lack of capital, competition from commercial fishing fleets, disappearance of fish stock caused by pollution of offshore waters, work-related physical injury, absence of adequate medical treatment, etc.

if there were any merit whatsoever to the myth of the noble, contented 3rd world worker in fisheries or agriculture, how come we are hearing so many shrieks of agony out of africa? not to speak of south & southeast asia? how come so many women have left the fields & the fishing villages & gone to work in ramshackle urban firebox factories that collapse or burst into flames, killing hundreds?

not saying the idea that the banker should slow down is wrong, just saying that this picturesque story is an urban legend.

in general, latin cultures are said to be more family oriented, more person-oriented, less profit-centric than anglo cultures. We can even see this here in canada. It's not uncommon to meet a quebec worker & find oneself leisurely sharing his life history, complete with cousins whom he reckons up by dozens, long before anybody starts to talk about a work contract.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

A parable, by definition, isn't factual. It's a teaching element. I can say, while I don't live in a third world village and have no interest in fishing...I'd say I lead the fisherman's lifestyle...and avoided the banker's thanks to an unfortunate, may I should say fortunate, accident. 

Plugging Along, I'm not against a paycheque at all...I'm against NEEDING a paycheque. Too many of my friend are shackled with golden handcuffs. They need to work, no choice. As I've said in other postings, I can never see myself not "working" and being fully retired...but I haven't needed to work for a while.

Jagc, 

I agree it takes time to build things up...but being diversified, I had multiple streams all working a little at a time. I'm sure luck played a role in it, but I've outlined how I buy real estate with no actual money many times on this forum, my stock selections have been very good (but I only look at stocks in a crash and rarely follow them). These other streams eventually grew quite profitable, allowing my businesses to develop. Plus, not all businesses need people...products or services can also generate recurring income without extra work.

When I got hurt, I needed to change my thinking...I don't approach business from what I want to do (I used to, but I was basically just running a paycheque) now always think about how I can make money from things in business or I don't do it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

ok there's teaching 

there's also proselytizing & preaching

then there's fairytales about mythical but happy Noble Savages


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Did you mis the part of the JAG who is living happily in Canada without working like a dog? Too many people think things are impossible, so for them they are.

I'm sure I'm not the only person in canada either.

People also said you can't buy rentals with 100% financing, but I've explained how if you've got good credit. They said you can't buy cheap places in today's market, yet I added 6 doors last year...

If people spent less time saying it can't be done and more time figuring out how to find a solution, they could be further ahead. I'm not saying it's easy, but it's definately not fantasy either.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not sure whether I was ever a 'banker' but I sure worked with a bunch of people who were/are. Now I am a dedicated 'fisherman', doing what I feel has value and trying to maximize my contribution while not killing myself. The story is a parable as pointed out and meant to teach a lesson. Wall Street and Madison Avenue have their own lessons to teach. It is up to each of us to decide which we internalize. Well stated by Sags in post #2.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ The banker is Wall Street, the fisherman is Main Street ... I doubt there is a single Wall Street member in this forum ... my opinion.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Just a Guy said:


> To which the investment banker replied, “Then you would retire. You could move to a small coastal fishing village where you would sleep late, fish a little, play with your kids, take siesta with your wife, stroll to the village in the evenings where you could sip wine and play your guitar with your amigos.”


.

That was a very good little story. The problem is, most people strive for way more than that - they want to retire in their dream home, drive fancy cars, travel all over the world in luxury, share their wealth with their children and grandchildren, etc. Having a lot of money stashed away also give the average person peace of mind come retirement. Hence why so many strive to be the "Bankers". Additionally, some people actually enjoy working, not everybody dreads their job or employment. Balance.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

^ So now that I'm retired ... 

To which the investment banker replied, “Then you would retire ... retired 2 years now from an excellent career with a big organization, had access to resources, challenges, and responsibilities I could never have experienced on my own ...

You could move to a small coastal fishing village ... I'm in a smaller nicer neighborhood in a home I designed and built ... just having a coffee in my leather recliner watching people walk their dogs, going to and from work ...

where you would sleep late ... well, I tend to get up around 7:00, have a coffee, shower, think about what I might or might not do today

fish a little ... sure, during the summer, from the boat in the 1000 Islands

play with your kids ... had the time to do that, granted, evenings and weekends ... still have a weekly evening out for pool and beer with my son

take siesta with your wife ... sure, weekends, she works during the week ... and that's just fine by me 

stroll to the village in the evenings where you could sip wine and play your guitar with your amigos ... well ok, I drive downtown, sip beer, sometimes play guitar with my amigos but it's mainly listen and hang out during breaks

Yep, it always was, and still is, the fisherman's life for me ...


----------

